# Platform backing, Hardibacker?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

I have some Piko platform sections that have no way of interlocking.

I was wondering about bonding them on Hardibacker, and this would sit on my subgrade.

Anyone use this in this application? The other option is a friend still has a cache of Johns Manville Transite, I know from work it will last, and I also know from work the problems posed by cutting it.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

If you score the transite you can cut way down on the dust. I remember cutting it with a skilsaw many years ago. The things you do when you are young?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True. Also remember how Charles Small used Transite for his buildings back in the 1970s for the Lake George and Boulder. He complained about how it ate saw blades! 

I have an LGB technical book from the 1980s that suggests using Eternitplatte (German trade name for cementaceous asbestos board like Transite) for track underlayment.........


----------

